# Speakers Budget 1K



## Revolution (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi,
I'm looking for 2.0 or 2.1 Channel Speakers under 1K for my brother.
His 5 years old creative speaker started problem.
It almost sound like when a heavy air hit a microphone.
This is happening now and then and could not find the reason yet.
So,please suggest!


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jun 14, 2013)

*His 5 years old creative speaker started problem.
It almost sound like when a heavy air hit a microphone.*

Check Weather the connection are proper or not if the pin is inserted in correct hole & tightly or not ... A 2.1 is always preferable to a 2.0 speakers.

In your budget high end speaker are hard to recommend those which will not crack at high volumes & give deep  & tight bass at the same time ... but here *iBall Raaga Q9 Multimedia Speaker (Rosewood)  * . Are around 1188 Rs at flipkart n have good user review to them i suggest the same for you.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for reply.

Should I go for brand like iBall or Frontech or Zebronics instead Logitech,Creative ?
There are also brand like Edisier,F&D,Artis etc.
What's the difference between 2.1 and 2.0 ?
I guess both have 2 speakers+subwoofer.
Only difference 2.0 got one 3.5mm jack and 2.1 for two jack one for subwoofer and one for other 2 speakers ?

Other 2.1 speakers available are:
Logitech Ls 21
Intex IT 2000W
Frontech JIL-3344
Logitech Z103
CREATIVE SBS A120
Edifier X100


----------



## Knight2A4 (Jun 15, 2013)

*What's the difference between 2.1 and 2.0 ?*

As others have said, for an x.y speaker system, the "x" refers to the number of "regular" speakers and the "y" to the number of sub-woofers.

A few things more to think about.....

Others might have been a bit misleading though since a 2.1 speaker system is not necessarily preferable to a 2.0 speaker setup (aka "stereo speakers") . Usually a 2.1 setup consists of 2 small speakers best for midrange and treble reproduction plus a sub for the bass. On the other hand 2.0 systems may be much larger speakers capable of reproducing a full range of sound (including bass).

In general a 2.1 speaker system will by physically smaller than a (good) 2.0 speaker system (one advantage if space is an issue).

Note that x.1 speaker systems may require the amplifier to support use of a subwoofer. If the sub is self-powered the amp should have a sub-woofer (aka) output jack (although some subwoofers support stereo input via speaker wires and split off the bass frequencies internally, making a subwoofer out unnecessary. Note that bypassing the subwoofer output from the receiver also bypasses bass management in the receiver.

In general, low end 2.1 systems will generate better sound than low end 2.0 systems, but better 2.0 systems will be better than low (or even mid-level) 2.1 systems. High end 2.1 systems are possible, and may be better than high end 2.0 systems (but not necessarily). It all depends on design .... as with most things more money (generally) = better performance.

*Should I go for brand like iBall or Frontech or Zebronics instead Logitech,Creative ? There are also brand like Edisier,F&D,Artis etc.*

for the budget of 1k the  iBall Raaga Q9 is good since it has more than 80% good user review to it's name & it is also has more power than most of the speakers of the same budget 14RMS + It's constructed out of wood which is produces better audio output than plastic construction. The Edifier X100 also has good review to it's name buy it cost is around 1500 Rs if you can increase your budget then as stated above normally more money (generally) = better performance.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for ur detail reply!

Street price may be less than 1.5K for Edifier X100 but may not be near 1K.
But,iBall Raaga Q9 and almost same price AFAIK.


----------

